# virtualbox bug and work around



## t1066 (Jun 23, 2012)

After I upgraded to 9-STABLE a few days ago, virtualbox stopped working. It gives the following error message:


```
Failed to create the VirtualBox COM object.

The application will now terminate.

Callee RC: NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED (0x80040154)
```

So I searched the web to find a remedy and stumbled on the following: bug report. Now I use the following shell script to start virtualbox.


```
unset LANG
unset LC_CTYPE
VirtualBox
```


----------

